# Cooperative Members Needed



## hazewarrior (Jun 28, 2007)

Hello all,

I am looking for patients who live in California...


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 30, 2007)

hazewarrior said:
			
		

> I am looking for patients who live in California...


 
I'm very sorry, but since marijuana is a FEDERAL crime in the USA and state laws don't cover anyone at any time, I've got to end this thread as a risk to our members.

We allow NO contact information to be requested in any way what-so-ever on this group and even though you stated clearly that you wanted none now, it would lead to it.

Sorry man. If this is what you want to do, you'll have to find other means with which to do it.

If a cop wanted our names, this is one of the methods that would be used to acquire member names.

Again, sorry, but this thread is closed.


----------

